# Wholesale Beer Prices



## zephon (19/1/10)

Hi All,

Doing a little research into the industry/feeding my curiosity and was wondering if someone in the know could tell me what the average wholesale price per bottle of beer produced by a micro brewery is.

In order to compare apples to apples let's say the beer is a 4.5% APA served in 330ml bottles. 

Also what would be the average price per 50l keg of similar beer?

I know the exact price will depend on ingredients used, I'm not really looking to be exact here just wanted to get a rough idea of the "going rate".

Thanks!

Simon


----------



## HoppingMad (19/1/10)

Check out post #17

There's an excel spread sheet on this link that offers food for thought, but they use 2007 numbers. Maybe one of the pros who get on this site occasionally can answer your question with 2010 numbers.

Hopper.


----------



## zephon (20/1/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Check out post #17
> 
> There's an excel spread sheet on this link that offers food for thought, but they use 2007 numbers. Maybe one of the pros who get on this site occasionally can answer your question with 2010 numbers.
> 
> Hopper.



Thanks for that Hopper, that's just what I was looking for.

Would still be interested to see some 2010 numbers if anyone cares to share?


----------



## brettprevans (20/1/10)

basicly there is bugger all profit in beer as a manufacturer. the seller makes makes more money cuase they can sell in browekn up amounts.

eg CUB sells slab of x to hotel for $30. Hotel sells slab to public for $32. only $2 profit.
however if hotel sells the same slab as as 4x6packs at $12 each thats a $18 profit. if it sells it as singles its even more.

the manufactuer however gets the same amount no matter how the hotel sells it.

couldnt tell you what the 2010 figures are. back in 2002 CUB was selling slabs to big hotel groups for about $26-28 a slab and being sold by hotels for not much more.


----------



## Bribie G (20/1/10)

Every now and again they put out a special run of fodder beer such as Powers Gold (Fosters Yatala)- usually coming up to the Christmas rush which, for a lot of occasional drinkers, is the only time they ever buy a full case. The bottlos crank them out for $30 for a 30 can block. I would imagine the brewery puts them out at a loss to the pubs. Powers Gold looks suspiciously like XXXX Gold so I guess the strategy is that if some old dude buys his regular carton for the rellies attanding Xmas BBQ, so that there's something that passes for beer on offer, and buys a carton of Powers, then that's one sale knocked off Lion Nathan. Trench warfare and I would imagine in other States they do the same thing with local brands.


----------



## eamonnfoley (20/1/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> basicly there is bugger all profit in beer as a manufacturer. the seller makes makes more money cuase they can sell in browekn up amounts.
> 
> eg CUB sells slab of x to hotel for $30. Hotel sells slab to public for $32. only $2 profit.
> however if hotel sells the same slab as as 4x6packs at $12 each thats a $18 profit. if it sells it as singles its even more.
> ...



Wonder what the profit margin is for selling it in the pubs ? The licensing laws must be pushing the prices up to the silly levels they are at now. I'm seeing silly amounts of bouncers at quiet places, even more at events, gigs, etc. (where its getting too pricey for a lot of people to drink at all).


----------



## lopeman (21/1/10)

foles said:


> Wonder what the profit margin is for selling it in the pubs ? The licensing laws must be pushing the prices up to the silly levels they are at now. I'm seeing silly amounts of bouncers at quiet places, even more at events, gigs, etc. (where its getting too pricey for a lot of people to drink at all).




Profit margins are next to nothing on the case level. . .. . .often sold at a loss.

I work at a bottleshop in the shire whilst at uni and most of the profit goes to the wholesalers such as HLW.


----------

